# Korngold D Major Violin Concerto



## tahnak

Moderato Nobile

Beautiful


----------



## Manxfeeder

That's a beautiful piece. What it has in its favor is, it sounds like John Williams, so it easily connects with anyone in the post-Star Wars generation. (I should say, John Williams sounds like Korngold. And well he should.)


----------



## elgar's ghost

I like this work very much - you could say it's 'defiantly' Romantic. To reverse the famous contemporary criticism it's definitely 'more Gold than Korn'. In fact, I like virtually all of Korngold's music that I've heard, whatever the genre. I have to mention that he composed an incredibly assured Piano Trio - his official op. 1 - when he was about 12/13. His op. 5 Sinfonietta and op. 6 Violin Sonata (both from two years later) are hardly less remarkable for someone barely into his teens. Mahler reckoned the boy was a genius.


----------



## Manxfeeder

I don't like much opera, but his Die Tote Stadt always keeps my attention.


----------



## jurianbai

one of my favorite violin concerto. here my also favorite CD for its coupling of other violin concerto.
the violin concerto by movie composer I recommend : William Walton and Rozsa.









amazon > http://amzn.to/IJXLeJ


----------



## Taneyev

Best recording IMO was Heifetz-Efrem Kurtz and Philarmonia SO live, March 30, 1947.


----------



## Moira

I like the Violin Concerto, but much of his music that I have heard really is more Korn than Gold, being pretty rather than memorable. I don't know Die Tote Stadt. I must investigate it.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Moira said:


> I like the Violin Concerto, but much of his music that I have heard really is more Korn than Gold, being pretty rather than memorable. I don't know Die Tote Stadt. I must investigate it.


Yeah, there isn't much Korn in that one.


----------



## Vaneyes

A victim of circumstances. Korngold couldn't/wouldn't write tonal, so he was stuck in the past.

He had amazing classical music connections, but it would be a man named "Oscar" who would afford him the best opportunities to display his talents.

When all is said and done, Korngold was a light-weight, who produced one astonishing classical work (Tsu on Naxos is my favorite).

"It's a wrap, folks, it could've been uglier."


----------



## tahnak




----------



## Joachim Raff

A lot of folk have this in their top10 of violin concertos and deserves a bump!
Hear are my choices of recordings:

#1









#2


----------

